# Veteran’s Day Logo change



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I noticed the new logo when I logged today. The only thing I can say is, thanks.

This is one veteran that appreciates it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice looking logo! 

And my thanks to all of the Veterans!!! !pride


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice as always Mr Sweet, and count me as another vet who appreciates it.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

All you Navy men, should know that I chose a photo of a Navy officer to silhouette. You probably can't tell. No disrespect intended of course to the other branches, all of which I respect and admire.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Good job, Stuart!

!pride


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Stuart, I'm an Ex-Professional Lawn Dart from the Army. 

I simply appreciate the fact that you made the change, it does not matter what branch of the service you used.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the salute.

Ex-US Air Force


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Many thanks, Stuart!

CTRC, USN-RET


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another job well done Stuart.  
Without a doubt,a never ending thank you to all of the Veterans. !pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Way to go, Stuart, and a very big thanks from me as well to all of the vets, regardless of branch!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart, Mrs. Smiddy and I thank you. I saw it and had to show her your contribution to our little community of DBSTalk-ers, she was impressed. Both of us are EX-USAF (I'm retired).

The Smiddelette is putting something together at his school in the morning where they are honoring Veterans, we're there! I will be wearing my medals.


----------



## HiDuck (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the new logo and think it should stay!

:hurah:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice job Suart, thanks from an Army vet.


----------

